# Cdc Vaccine Cover-up: Target Of African-american Boys



## Rastafarai (Dec 5, 2015)

One CDC senior vaccine specialist whistleblowed on how he and his four colleagues were forced, under the instructions of their CDC superiors to dump data related to a 2004 study of the links between the MMR vaccine [Measles, Mumps and Rubella] and autism amongst African-American boys. To their great surprise, the data showed a 250 percent increased risk for African-American boys who were given the MMR vaccine prior to their third birthday—as recommended by CDC—compared to boys who delayed the vaccine. Please watch the video, ladies:


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Dec 5, 2015)

Uh oh.


----------



## JFK (Dec 5, 2015)

My God.


----------



## mysblossom (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm sick.


----------



## Rastafarai (Dec 5, 2015)

If its not severe convictions to keep black men in prison or the killing of black boys and men by police officers, its now this! I never liked vaccines and got my own vaccines overseas but with this controversy, I am committed to not having my future children vaccinated in this country. I'd rather go to Cuba at this point. 

This is scary.


----------



## Harina (Dec 5, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Medical-Apartheid-Experimentation-Americans-Colonial/dp/076791547X


----------



## yardyspice (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm glad this came out b/c people have put down anti-vaccination parents as wackos when there's so much anecdotal evidence that something is wrong.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 5, 2015)

This is the vaccine that caused my little brother's autism-- he was fine before getting this shot. He had it in 2004 when he was about a year old, I think.


----------



## natural in ATL (Dec 5, 2015)

@tiffers, I'm sorry about your brother. I'm so upset because my son was supposed to get the MMR shot in three months...thank God I heard this now. Thanks @Rastafarai for posting this.


----------



## yardyspice (Dec 5, 2015)

I didn't vaccinate my son because I didn't like the #s but I figured that at some point I would. After seeing what happened with the California law, he'll probably never be vaccinated with conventional vaccines so he won't be able to go to "regular" school. I'm alarmed because pharmaceutical companies donated to the politicians who supported the law.


----------



## Iammoney (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks a thousand times OP


----------



## tiffers (Dec 5, 2015)

natural in ATL said:


> @tiffers, I'm sorry about your brother. I'm so upset because my son was supposed to get the MMR shot in three months...thank God I heard this now. Thanks @Rastafarai for posting this.



I'm all for delayed vaccines. I didn't let my boy get that MMR shot (or any shot, really) until he was like 5 years old. The pediatrician was like " You sure did take a long time to vaccinate," and I was like








He's perfectly fine and had no adverse affects from having it so late. As healthy as a horse.


----------



## Jasmataz (Dec 5, 2015)

This makes me so sad and sick. I wish I would've seen this when my son was an infant.


----------



## Kimbosheart (Dec 5, 2015)

This was worth the $6.50 and more


----------



## nysister (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow just wow. I am really glad that my sister made the decisions that she did with her boys. 

Sigh. I wonder what else hasn't been exposed yet.


----------



## LovingLady (Dec 5, 2015)

@tiffers file a law suit. I am only suggesting this to you because it is things I would do. What happened to your brother is not excusable.


----------



## CaraWalker (Dec 5, 2015)

still not buying.


----------



## Kindheart (Dec 5, 2015)

So are they saying that the vaccine can cause autism to African Americans more than others ?
A friend who s quite high up in the autism field claims that what these children have after the vaccination is Not autism but were lumped together with them .I believe there are always signs someone is autistic that parents tend to overlook during infancy and toddler years . I also believe that vaccines can cause harm to very small developing brains and should be done when children are older and better able to cope with it.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ganjababy (Dec 5, 2015)

As far as I am concerned it is the better of two evils. I would hate for all of those diseases to come back.

Have not watched the video as yet. But generally speaking.

I think delaying/staggering the vaccines may be the better option.


They finally (fingers cossed) wiped out polio in nigeria this year. The last child to have it is a toddler who had not had all his vaccines as yet.


----------



## Rastafarai (Dec 5, 2015)

Kindheart said:


> So are they saying that the vaccine can cause autism to African Americans more than others ?



Yes. Their final report intentionally left out studies indicating a causal link between autism and vaccinations amongst AA infant boys under 3 years of age compared to that of other infants.


----------



## Ganjababy (Dec 5, 2015)

The dsm recently broadened the diagnosis of the autism spectrum. In addition to that drs are better at diagnosing it today compared to a decade ago. These too reasons are contributing factors to the increase.

However i do not dispute the fact that vaccines could also be a contributing factor and they need to do more research. I think big pharma would be reluctant to fund such research though...





Kindheart said:


> So are they saying that the vaccine can cause autism to African Americans more than others ?
> A friend who s quite high up in the autism field claims that what these children have after the vaccination is Not autism but were lumped together with them .I believe there are always signs someone is autistic that parents tend to overlook during infancy and toddler years . I also believe that vaccines can cause harm to very small developing brains and should be done when children are older and better able to cope with it.


----------



## Kindheart (Dec 5, 2015)

Rastafarai said:


> Yes. Their final report intentionally left out studies indicating a causal link between autism and vaccinations amongst AA infant boys under 3 years of age compared to that of other infants.


I wonder how ? Do they give them intentionally higher dosage of mercury ?
Normally autism won't appear on a MRI scan as it's not brain damage although the brain activity is different ,in a lot of cases is genetic as new studies finds correlations of autism between twins. ,I wonder if in the case of these kids ,if they were given an higher dosage of vaccine, show signs of brain damage .


----------



## Rastafarai (Dec 5, 2015)

So how do we best protect our children before they get vaccinated between 3-5 years of age? Do we shelter them until then?? Home school? Is there alternative medicine? @yardyspice @tiffers how did you go about this?


----------



## tiffers (Dec 5, 2015)

Rastafarai said:


> So how do we best protect our children before they get vaccinated between 3-5 years of age? Do we shelter them until then?? Home school? Is there alternative medicine? @yardyspice @tiffers how did you go about this?


My kids go to public school. I filled out and signed an exemption form for each of them citing religious beliefs or something as to why they aren't vaccinated. The forms are online, I think each state has their own form. I never experienced any difficulties in going about this, I turn it in on registration day with the rest of the forms. The nurse just told me that my kids would be sent home from school if there was an outbreak.


----------



## Rastafarai (Dec 5, 2015)

Kindheart said:


> I wonder how ? Do they give them intentionally higher dosage of mercury ?
> Normally autism won't appear on a MRI scan as it's not brain damage although the brain activity is different ,in a lot of cases is genetic as new studies finds correlations of autism between twins. ,I wonder if in the case of these kids ,if they were given an higher dosage of vaccine, show signs of brain damage .



The reports are in the hands of the government. I wish we knew. A 250% increase rate is beyond staggering. It sounds intentional.

Of course the government is trying to discredit this report. There was a Forbes article on this, too, with several pharmaceutical companies debunking the report as all lies. Ironically, the article has since been removed. I just know my future children won't be added to the list of medical experiment victims.


----------



## Kindheart (Dec 5, 2015)

Ganjababy said:


> The dsm recently broadened the diagnosis of the autism spectrum. In addition to that drs are better at diagnosing it today compared to a decade ago. These too reasons are contributing factors to the increase.
> 
> However i do not dispute the fact that vaccines could also be a contributing factor and they need to do more research. I think big pharma would be reluctant to fund such research though...


Yes I agree and as you said it's also risky not to vaccinate children .i discussed the vaccination issue just a couple of days ago,you never know though wether they try to cover it up .



Rastafarai said:


> The reports are in the hands of the government. I wish we knew. A 250% increase rate is beyond staggering. It sounds intentional.
> 
> Of course the government is trying to discredit this report. There was a Forbes article on this, too, with several pharmaceutical companies debunking the report as all lies. Ironically, the article has since been removed. I just know my future children won't be added to the list of medical experiment victims.



It certainly does sound intentional ! I m just thinking what exactly are the benefits for them to do such a thing?


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Dec 5, 2015)

N/M


----------



## TayMac (Dec 5, 2015)

What is the source of this information?


----------



## Rastafarai (Dec 5, 2015)

TayMac said:


> What is the source of this information?



http://ecowatch.com/2015/11/01/cdc-vaccine-cover-up-autism/


----------



## LeftRightRepeat (Dec 5, 2015)

I read a few articles rebutting the OP. 

The snopes site summary is the easiest for the non-scientific reader to understand, and it has a few links to relevant articles.

  I'm not debating this with anyone because i know that people believe what they believe based on their own experiences, research etc.   

I cant copy/paste the page properly so you will have to go to the link
____________________________________________
http://www.snopes.com/medical/disease/cdcwhistleblower.asp

*Example:*_[Collected via e-mail, August 2014]_

Is the following true: Fraud at the CDC uncovered, 340% increased risk of autism hidden from public.


*Origins:*  On 24 August 2014 a CNN iReport claiming intentional suppression of data relating to 340% increased risk of autism among specific populations of African-American boys following MMR vaccinations went viral. The story seemed to disappear mysteriously, further fueling the notion that an intentional coverup was underway.

The idea that vaccines lead to autism is not a new conspiracy theory, nor is it a particularly uncommon one. A now heavily discredited study published in the medical


----------



## mysblossom (Dec 5, 2015)

Looks like I've got some reading to do.


----------



## Kimbosheart (Dec 5, 2015)

mysblossom said:


> Looks like I've got some reading to do.



Agreed. When I have children I will do extensive research on this issue. I don't like a world without vaccinations as these diseases are serious. However I do like the idea of delaying. I hope the wonderful ladies here continue to share their stories to be a resource for the rest of us.


----------



## Rastafarai (Dec 5, 2015)

LeftRightRepeat said:


> I read a few articles rebutting the OP.
> 
> The snopes site summary is the easiest for the non-scientific reader to understand, and it has a few links to relevant articles.
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing a different perspective on this. Still, I find it interesting that the same whistleblower reached out to share the findings with other medical professionals, including a UK doctor who was then later disbarred. Ironic that the same whistleblower then hired a law firm discrediting everything about his claims.

Conspiracy or not, African-American mothers and women planning to have children have a right to know that this potential cover-up is out there. I won't be surprised if the same doctors that reported were threatened with their lives and felt the need to retract everything.


----------



## ambergirl (Dec 5, 2015)

Here's what gets me about vaccinations.

As an adult when you receive certain vaccinations they 1) caution you about getting a lot at one time (better to spread them out) and 2) caution you not to get them if you have any  immunosuppressive condition.

So some one needs to explain why they load up toddlers who have NO developed immunities beyond those transmitted through gestation with a gazillion shots (many at the same time)? Wouldn't it make more sense to space them out over a longer period of time until school age?

No way in h*ll would I follow the recommended schedule. I would find some way to space them out until they were older.


----------



## Enyo (Dec 5, 2015)

I pray for all the children who will get sick and perhaps die because they are too young to get vaccinated and certain families are allowed to put them in danger by opting out. This is reason #59 I am so glad I don't have children. And I'm also proud of the states who don't allow religious exceptions.


----------



## irisak (Dec 5, 2015)

I get it this stuff is scary I was raised by the og antivaxers and I've had to make the same decisions for my children. But putting it frankly and in a way your Dr. won't, the choice you're making is between death and autism, especially as the anti-vax movement gains ground, and herd immunity and vaccination rates decrease. I know we're generationally far removed and comfortably first world so we have no frame of reference for most of these diseases but they can kill our children quickly and without warning. As for the efficacy, chicken pox is something almost  everyone over 25 had as a child but our kids are vaccinated and my 13 year old knows no one his age who had it. There are acceptable risks and possible adverse reactions for any medical procedure but vaccines have been proven to work and to actually eradicate the diseases they are intended to prevent.


----------



## Rastafarai (Dec 5, 2015)

irisak said:


> I get it this stuff is scary I was raised by the og antivaxers and I've had to make the same decisions for my children. But putting it frankly and in a way your Dr. won't, the choice you're making is between death and autism, especially as the anti-vax movement gains ground, and gets immunity and vaccination rates decrease. I know we're generationally far removed and comfortably first world so we have no frame of reference for most of these diseases but they can kill our children quickly and without warning. As for the efficacy, chicken pox is something almost  everyone over 25 had as a child but our kids are vaccinated and my 13 year old knows no one his age who had it. There are acceptable risks and possible adverse reactions for any medical procedure but vaccines have been proven to work and to actually eradicate the diseases they are intended to prevent.



I did not post the video to suggest we don't vaccinate our precious babies period, but rather, that caution be taken when and how early we get our children vaccinated for MMR. That said, there are some ladies on here who have opt for no vaccinations, and I think we ought to respect that choice, too.


----------



## MamaBear2012 (Dec 5, 2015)

Our pediatric office is owned by a black woman. The other doctor there is a black male. The nurse practitioners are white. I chose this office because I think the doctors would have a better idea about issues that face black/minority children. And they also believe in delayed and staggered vaccinations.


----------



## yardyspice (Dec 5, 2015)

Ganjababy said:


> As far as I am concerned it is the better of two evils. I would hate for all of those diseases to come back.
> 
> Have not watched the video as yet. But generally speaking.
> 
> ...





irisak said:


> I get it this stuff is scary I was raised by the og antivaxers and I've had to make the same decisions for my children. But putting it frankly and in a way your Dr. won't, the choice you're making is between death and autism, especially as the anti-vax movement gains ground, and herd immunity and vaccination rates decrease. I know we're generationally far removed and comfortably first world so we have no frame of reference for most of these diseases but they can kill our children quickly and without warning. As for the efficacy, chicken pox is something almost  everyone over 25 had as a child but our kids are vaccinated and my 13 year old knows no one his age who had it. There are acceptable risks and possible adverse reactions for any medical procedure but vaccines have been proven to work and to actually eradicate the diseases they are intended to prevent.



The choices are so stark once you start really looking into the diseases. Chicken pox e.g. isn't fatal.


----------



## ambergirl (Dec 5, 2015)

irisak said:


> I get it this stuff is scary I was raised by the og antivaxers and I've had to make the same decisions for my children. But putting it frankly and in a way your Dr. won't, the choice you're making is between death and autism, especially as the anti-vax movement gains ground, and herd immunity and vaccination rates decrease. I know we're generationally far removed and comfortably first world so we have no frame of reference for most of these diseases but they can kill our children quickly and without warning. As for the efficacy, chicken pox is something almost  everyone over 25 had as a child but our kids are vaccinated and my 13 year old knows no one his age who had it. There are acceptable risks and possible adverse reactions for any medical procedure but vaccines have been proven to work and to actually eradicate the diseases they are intended to prevent.



Many of these vaccines were not required until fairly recently and some  are relatively new. Chicken Pox vaccine wasn't avail until mid 90's. 

I, all my sibs, and most of my school mates had mumps, measles, and chicken pox. No one died. No one feared getting them. It was routine. I was down for about a week with each of these when I was in elementary school. The strangest one was mumps which makes your eyes sensitive to light so you sleep a lot and stay in the dark.

What makes these illnesses deadly are those few cases where people have severe symptoms and they don't get professional care. 

Not anti vaccine but this notion of a lot of kids dying is over blown.


----------



## HaveSomeWine (Dec 5, 2015)

Personally, I don't think I will be vaccinating my children without the advice of a well known Black doctor. I've always been under the impression that it was better to seek out Black doctors for medical advice due to racism in the medical community. That and homeschool all the way.


----------



## irisak (Dec 5, 2015)

ambergirl said:


> Many of these vaccines were not required until fairly recently and some  are relatively new. Chicken Pox vaccine wasn't avail until mid 90's.
> 
> I, all my sibs, and most of my school mates had mumps, measles, and chicken pox. No one died. No one feared getting them. It was routine. I was down for about a week with each of these when I was in elementary school. The strangest one was mumps which makes your eyes sensitive to light so you sleep a lot and stay in the dark.
> 
> ...


Chicken pox id rarely fatal in children, that is true but I remember being absolutely miserable and I'm glad I never had to coat my children in calamine, give them oatmeal baths, and control a high fever. Measles can quickly turn into encephalitis, and mumps can cause male sterility. Again if I have to choose between a slight risk of autism or an unpredictable and potentially deadly disease I choose vaccination. Like I said, I get it, I was raised by the original macrobiotic, Prana practicing, holistic medicine believing, learning annex seminar attending, aura reading parents. I've experienced the alternative and had to sweat my way through strep throat without the benefit of antibiotics. As an adult and as a parent however, there are certain advances in modern medicine that I recognize, appreciate, and choose to take advantage of.


----------



## ambergirl (Dec 5, 2015)

irisak said:


> Chicken pox id rarely fatal in children, that is true but I remember being absolutely miserable and I'm glad I never had to coat my children in calamine, give them oatmeal baths, and control a high fever. Measles can quickly turn into encephalitis, and mumps can cause male sterility. Again if I have to choose between a slight risk of autism or an unpredictable and potentially deadly disease I choose vaccination. Like I said, I get it, I was raised by the original macrobiotic, Prana practicing, holistic medicine believing, learning annex seminar attending, aura reading parents. I've experienced the alternative and had to sweat my way through strep throat without the benefit of antibiotics. As an adult and as a parent however, there are certain advances in modern medicine that I recognize, appreciate, and choose to take advantage of.



I am not anti vaccine. If I had kids I would vaccinate them. I'm saying back when these vaccinations were not required all these things you cite were exceedingly rare. No one out of the thousands of kids in the three schools I attended died or had the type of lasting effects you mention. No one. There is a lot of fearmongering  when it comes to these childhood diseases which were basically a rite of passage just a couple of decades ago.


----------



## 1QTPie (Dec 5, 2015)

Now they want your kids to die of rubella. I've always been curious about why they can't separate them into three different vaccines.


----------



## momi (Dec 5, 2015)

yardyspice said:


> I'm glad this came out b/c people have put down anti-vaccination parents as wackos when there's so much anecdotal evidence that something is wrong.



THANK YOU!


----------



## tru4reele (Dec 5, 2015)

My coworker just told me that he doesn't vaccinate his kids for many reasons already stated in this thread. He also said there is no such thing as SIDS. That it's the vaccines that causes reactions in certain babies. I was like hmmm... Made me think.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Dec 5, 2015)

Vaccines do cause issues and I wish people would stop ignoring that fact. The biggest issue is that they used to say it wasn't safe to give them to infants and now they are giving them to children right out of the womb and setting regular appointments for them to come back and get them every couple of months. My niece is one and she got the MMR vaccine immediately after turning one and she has had a weakened immune system ever since. The doctor said that a weakened immune system is the reason she's had a constantly runny nose and bad cough but it started after that vaccine. I think vaccines can be beneficial but I do not want them sticking my newborn every couple of months and filling them with vaccines. I will be delaying the vaccinations when I have children.


----------



## Ann0804 (Dec 5, 2015)

I didn't watch the video yet, but vaccinations still should occur. I definitely don't want any of my loved ones around anyone who has not had vaccinations. They had a huge breakout of some illness in the dmv three years ago and it was tracked back to a family who didn't believe in vaccinations.  California also had a break out of some illness due to the children not being vaccinated. Law and Order ended up also having an interesting episode whereby they tried to prosecute the parents of children who were not vaccinated.

Also I know of several cases whereby parents refused to vaccinate and their children have either died or have not been able to live a life without extensive home health care to give baths, change soil diapers. I think you get the point.


----------



## ambergirl (Dec 5, 2015)

Ann0804 said:


> I didn't watch the video yet, but vaccinations still should occur. I definitely don't want any of my loved ones around anyone who has not had vaccinations. They had a huge breakout of some illness in the dmv three years ago and it was tracked back to a family who didn't believe in vaccinations.  California also had a break out of some illness due to the children not being vaccinated. Law and Order ended up also having an interesting episode whereby they tried to prosecute the parents of children who were not vaccinated.
> 
> Also I know of several cases whereby parents refused to vaccinate and their children have either died or have not been able to live a life without extensive home health care to give baths, change soil diapers. I think you get the point.



Can you explain then why in all my years of growing up around unvaccinated people I've not once heard of these kinds of effects from childhood illnesses? When I say never, I literally mean never. Not to mention the generations before me in my family who had limited access to any kind of health care.

This is an honest question because I don't understand why it seems kids today are so fragile. Same thing with allergies. We had one kid in all my schooling days with a milk allergy and that was freakish to us. Now kids with allergies to nuts, milk, dairy, eggs, chocolate, name it are every where. It's all strange.


----------



## Ann0804 (Dec 5, 2015)

ambergirl said:


> Can you explain then why in all my years of growing up around unvaccinated people I've not once heard of these kinds of effects from childhood illnesses? When I say never, I literally mean never. Not to mention the generations before me in my family who had limited access to any kind of health care.
> 
> This is an honest question because I don't understand why it seems kids today are so fragile. Same thing with allergies. We had one kid in all my schooling days with a milk allergy and that was freakish to us. Now kids with allergies to nuts, milk, dairy, eggs, chocolate, name it are every where. It's all strange.



As you know the foods you eat are not the same foods you ate years ago. Parenting is also not the same. Some of this factors into the differences you see now from years ago. Also folks have free will to not vaccinate if their kid is home schooled (for now). But if I am aware of any kids in school with my relatives, I will make it my mission they get vaccinated or transferred out. Actually it wouldn't come to that since all the schools in my area require vaccinations or the child cannot return to school, which also helps a great deal since most parents aren't going to pay for some back woods school education that they can't really afford. Especially with college costs.


----------



## Ann0804 (Dec 5, 2015)

It's also great you haven't had issues. Doesn't mean that's the norm.


----------



## DeepBluSea (Dec 5, 2015)

The only true possible link toward autism and MMR are the Somali kids living in Minnesota.  For some reason,many of those kids developed autism after receiving MMR. 

The truth is we don't know what causes autism. I think it is some sort of genetic link. Otherwise how can you explain the kids with autism who never had the vaccine and the billions of other kids who have received the vaccine but did not develop autism. 

I have a friend who is deaf due to her mother having rubella during pregnancy.  If you are not vaccinating as young children please do it as adults. Polio can lead to paralysis. Chicken Pox is also so much harder on adults.  So you may not die due to measles, mumps, rubella, polio, or varicella, but it can have lifelong health complications. With the decrease in herd immunity outbreaks will become more common, like the Mickey Mouse outbreak.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Dec 5, 2015)

How we used to view measles: 
(It's a fun, quick watch)


----------



## Kindheart (Dec 6, 2015)

From a personal experience, my son displayed signs of autism and was diagnosed before the MMR ,we've done a lot of tests,there was no indication of a genetic link ,although genetic testing now are much more thorough , they re testing one specifically for autism in Europe .


----------



## Tolle (Dec 6, 2015)

There is so much incorrect information floating around surrounding the choice to not vaccinate. 

I chose not to vaccinate DS. I use probiotics and and healthy diet and lifestyle to build his immune system. 

He attends a private school now and can attend public if I choose to do so in the future. 

I hope this lessons some of the judgement that parents like me face for our vaccination choices.


----------



## mysblossom (Dec 6, 2015)

Kindheart said:


> From a personal experience, my son displayed signs of autism and was diagnosed before the MMR ,we've done a lot of tests,there was no indication of a genetic link ,although genetic testing now are much more thorough , they re testing one specifically for autism in Europe .



If I may ask, what are you doing for your son's autism? My nephew displays characteristics of autism, but his grandparents don't want the word mentioned and are keeping the situation "in prayer." While we pray and he attends speech therapy, I'd like to work with him. I think I'm just going to end up video recording him, sharing the clips with his doctor, and preparing for the brunt from his grandparents.


----------



## ambergirl (Dec 6, 2015)

Ann0804 said:


> As you know the foods you eat are not the same foods you ate years ago. Parenting is also not the same. Some of this factors into the differences you see now from years ago. Also folks have free will to not vaccinate if their kid is home schooled (for now). But if I am aware of any kids in school with my relatives, I will make it my mission they get vaccinated or transferred out. Actually it wouldn't come to that since all the schools in my area require vaccinations or the child cannot return to school, which also helps a great deal since most parents aren't going to pay for some back woods school education that they can't really afford. Especially with college costs.



As I've said I am not anti vaccine, but I also will not swallow whole this notion that not vaccinating is the gateway to an uptick in catastrophic diseases and consequences. I live in one of those areas with low vaccination rates and  it is a nonissue.

I think the real issue is why are our kids immune systems so screwed up that in general they are not weathering well. Something much bigger and more problematic then childhood diseases us going on but we keep looking at the symptoms rather than asking hard questions about the source of the problem.



UmSumayyah said:


> How we used to view measles:
> (It's a fun, quick watch)



 this is exactly how it went down at my house when me and the sibs caught something. Everybody got it within a few days of each other and we just went to our rooms and hung out for a few days.


----------



## ambergirl (Dec 6, 2015)

.............


----------



## Kindheart (Dec 6, 2015)

mysblossom said:


> If I may ask, what are you doing for your son's autism? My nephew displays characteristics of autism, but his grandparents don't want the word mentioned and are keeping the situation "in prayer." While we pray and he attends speech therapy, I'd like to work with him. I think I'm just going to end up video recording him, sharing the clips with his doctor, and preparing for the brunt from his grandparents.


The earlier you start therapy the better ,birth to 5 years are crucial for brain/skills development ,although autism sometimes is diagnosed around 3 -4 years (sometimes what are deemed autistic traits might be developmental delays although there is a strong correlation between the two ,and some children do "grow out of it" . By all means that's NOT autism . ) Occupational therapy ,speech and language therapy are essential for autistic children ,they re often times visual therefore will learn by associating words with images ,if your relatives insist on teaching him things the "mainstream " way he won't learn much if anything at all (this depends on the severity of the autism ).
How old is your nephew ? Autism is very common nowadays ,and there are a lot of infrastructures that offer help ,by not accepting the child has a problem they only risk for him to be completely inept growing up . Developing social /communication skills is one of the biggest challenges he needs to start getting help asap.


----------



## mysblossom (Dec 6, 2015)

Kindheart said:


> The earlier you start therapy the better ,birth to 5 years are crucial for brain/skills development ,although autism sometimes is diagnosed around 3 -4 years (sometimes what are deemed autistic traits might be developmental delays although there is a strong correlation between the two ,and some children do "grow out of it" . By all means that's NOT autism . ) Occupational therapy ,speech and language therapy are essential for autistic children ,they re often times visual therefore will learn by associating words with images ,if your relatives insist on teaching him things the "mainstream " way he won't learn much if anything at all (this depends on the severity of the autism ).
> How old is your nephew ? Autism is very common nowadays ,and there are a lot of infrastructures that offer help ,by not accepting the child has a problem they only risk for him to be completely inept growing up . Developing social /communication skills is one of the biggest challenges he needs to start getting help asap.



Thank you for the reply.

My nephew is 22 months old. The grandparents have him in speech therapy. He attends twice a week for 30 minutes each session.

Most family members are hoping that nephew is simply experiencing developmental delays. That might be. Here's what I'm observing:

The only word he says is "no." 
He engages in baby talk/babbling.
He says his ABCs from _A_ to _I_, but he pronounces "gee" as "dee." 
*He does not respond to his name. *
*It is virtually impossible to startle him!* He can be sitting in his high chair for 10 minutes, drinking juice and enjoying a phonics video. One can then come up quietly behind him and snap in his ear, and it's like no one has approached him at all. He's had hearing tests and they showed no hearing problems at all.
He makes eye contact only very sporadically.
I keep reading everywhere that "early intervention is everything. You must start now!" Start what?

I plan to attend the speech session with him this Monday and try to talk with the doctor alone without the grandparents overhearing (so they won't get upset and interject). I'm about to order the book "Ten Things Every Child with Autism Wishes You Knew."


----------



## Menina Preta (Dec 6, 2015)

this thread…

…anyways, people are so focused on vaccines leading to an uptick in autism rates.  Maybe we should examine the increasing age of first time fathers (that has been rumored to be linked to autism) or the incredible increase in antibiotics and manufactured food products we eat…I do think vaccines should be spread out, but to assume that measles or mumps or rubella or polio are benign childhood illnesses is foolhardy.  Moreover, anti-vaxxers depend on herd immunity to remain protected.  Look at what happened in California…a major outbreak of a disease that was virtually wiped out in the US.


----------



## DeepBluSea (Dec 6, 2015)

@mysblossom 

Have they checked his hearing? 

I would also ask the doctor about a referral to Early Intervention Services or a developmental pediatrician.


----------



## mysblossom (Dec 6, 2015)

DeepBluSea said:


> @mysblossom
> 
> Have they checked his hearing?
> 
> I would also ask the doctor about a referral to Early Intervention Services or a developmental pediatrician.



Thank you.

I wrote in my post above that he's had hearing tests and that his hearing is fine.

Thank you for the term "developmental pediatrician."


----------



## Kindheart (Dec 6, 2015)

mysblossom said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> My nephew is 22 months old. The grandparents have him in speech therapy. He attends twice a week for 30 minutes each session.
> 
> ...


How is he with noise or lights ? Does he seem overwhelmed by them ? Does he interact with other children ? Some of the things you said do sound like autism especially the part you mentioned of him not responding to stimulus /doesn't respond to his name/little eye contact. The fact he babbles and can say the alphabet is a great sign ,if he was completely mute it would be a 50/50 chance of wether he would talk in the future  .
what I learned from a conference on autism is that oftentimes autism comes hand in hand with other diagnosis ,such as OCD ,ADHD ,language delays and often sleeping problems ,they usually have lower levels of melatonin in their bodies .


----------



## Menina Preta (Dec 6, 2015)

ambergirl said:


> I am not anti vaccine. If I had kids I would vaccinate them. I'm saying back when these vaccinations were not required all these things you cite were exceedingly rare. No one out of the thousands of kids in the three schools I attended died or had the type of lasting effects you mention. No one. There is a lot of fearmongering  when it comes to these childhood diseases which were basically a rite of passage just a couple of decades ago.



Aren't you in your early thirties or late twenties?  MMR was in widespread use back then.  Chicken Pox and Hep B are newer vaccines that have been added to the infant/young child vaccination schedules.  Is HPV on the vaccine schedule?


----------



## LeftRightRepeat (Dec 6, 2015)

@mysblossom

I don't know what state you're in, but Georgia Dept of health has an early intervention program for  birth to 3 years old ( http://dph.georgia.gov/Babies-Cant-Wait), a nd the school district does evaluation for (i think) 3 and up.

your state health dept or dept of education probably has similar programs  You can start there and call around to see if you can get him evaluated (even if his doctor doesn't refer him)


----------



## mysblossom (Dec 6, 2015)

Kindheart said:


> How is he with noise or lights ? Does he seem overwhelmed by them ? Does he interact with other children ? Some of the things you said do sound like autism especially the part you mentioned of him not responding to stimulus /doesn't respond to his name/little eye contact. The fact he babbles and can say the alphabet is a great sign ,if he was completely mute it would be a 50/50 chance of wether he would talk in the future  .
> what I learned from a conference on autism is that oftentimes autism comes hand in hand with other diagnosis ,such as OCD ,ADHD ,language delays and often sleeping problems ,they usually have lower levels of melatonin in their bodies .




LIGHTS: Light does not bother him. Sometimes he does stare up at the light.
NOISE: Noises of any kind do not seem to bother him.
SOCIALIZING WITH OTHER TODDLERS: A month or so ago he attended a birthday party with children around his age. He paid none of the other toddlers any mind! He just wanted to climb on the structures and check back in with me. The other toddlers did group activities, included exercises following instructions. One of the birthday party organizers noticed and brought out some jingle bells and bubbles for his entertainment. It was clear that he was not in the "same place" as the other toddlers.


----------



## mysblossom (Dec 6, 2015)

LeftRightRepeat said:


> @mysblossom
> 
> I don't know what state you're in, but Georgia Dept of health has an early intervention program for  birth to 3 years old ( http://dph.georgia.gov/Babies-Cant-Wait), a nd the school district does evaluation for (i think) 3 and up.
> 
> your state health dept or dept of education probably has similar programs  You can start there and call around to see if you can get him evaluated (even if his doctor doesn't refer him)



Thank you. We are in Texas.


----------



## LeftRightRepeat (Dec 6, 2015)

mysblossom said:


> Thank you. We are in Texas.


http://www.dars.state.tx.us/ecis/

http://www.dars.state.tx.us/ecis/referral.shtml


ECI encourages families not to take a "wait and see" approach to a child's development. A referral to ECI can be based on professional judgment or a family's concern. A medical diagnosis or a confirmed developmental delay is not needed to refer. As soon as a delay is suspected, children may be referred to ECI, even as early as birth.

To refer a child, from birth to three, call the DARS Inquiries Line *at 1-800-628-5115* or send an email message to*[email protected]*.

 For the hearing impaired call, please use the relay option of your choice or dial 7-1-1 to connect with Relay Texas. To find an ECI program in your area, go to the ECI Program Search.

The DARS Inquiries Line staff provide callers with the name of a local program which works under the ECI umbrella. In addition to giving callers information about referrals and local ECI programs, operators also: provide general information about ECI; help families locate information about disabilities; provide referral information to early intervention programs in other states; and take publication orders.

Once a referral is made to an ECI program, the family is contacted by an ECI staff person to discuss the reasons for the referral. After gathering the initial information, a decision is made about whether to proceed with an interdisciplinary evaluation and assessment. The family is very involved and a key team member in the evaluation and assessment process. If  the child is eligiblefor ECI services, the team develops an Individualized Family Services Plan (IFSP).

For children and young adults, ages three to 21, services are available through the local school district. A referral for assessment may be made. This may lead to individualized testing for children and young adults who may require specialized assistance and/or support. To begin this process, contact the director of special education at the local school district. The telephone number can be found in the white pages of the phone book or through the Texas Education Agency website.


----------



## mysblossom (Dec 6, 2015)

LeftRightRepeat said:


> http://www.dars.state.tx.us/ecis/
> 
> http://www.dars.state.tx.us/ecis/referral.shtml
> 
> ...



Many thanks, @LeftRightRepeat. These sites look more professional and established than the ones I was finding via Google.

Having this information will allow me to focus on taking actions versus being emotional.

I truly appreciate your taking the time to post all of the above.


----------



## LeftRightRepeat (Dec 6, 2015)

no trouble at all  .  I hope everything works out for your nephew 

@mysblossom


----------



## ambergirl (Dec 6, 2015)

Menina Preta said:


> Aren't you in your early thirties or late twenties?  MMR was in widespread use back then.  Chicken Pox and Hep B are newer vaccines that have been added to the infant/young child vaccination schedules.  Is HPV on the vaccine schedule?



 Oh no 40+ here. And we got very few vaccinations. Most of my vaccinations came when I started traveling.


----------



## Amberlina (Dec 6, 2015)

tiffers said:


> This is the vaccine that caused my little brother's autism-- he was fine before getting this shot. He had it in 2004 when he was about a year old, I think.



My son also was diagnosed as Autistic not long after receiving the first dose of this shot in 2005. This makes me so angry.


----------



## DragonPearl (Dec 6, 2015)

LovingLady said:


> @tiffers file a law suit. I am only suggesting this to you because it is things I would do. What happened to your brother is not excusable.


The thing is that the government back in the 80s put a cap on how much money the vaccine companies can be sued so lawsuits are not scary enough to make them change their behavior and impact on their profits.

A few months ago, an advocacy group had a petition asking that the cap decision be reversed, but they got so few signatures they had to remove the petition.


----------



## DragonPearl (Dec 6, 2015)

As for the information in the OP, y'all know my font here and how I feel about the vaccine industry, but I do think there are few issues and nagging questions with the claims about the specific coverup of the effects on AA boys that need to be ironed out before I fully get behind it.


----------



## ambergirl (Dec 6, 2015)

Menina Preta said:


> this thread…
> 
> …anyways, people are so focused on vaccines leading to an uptick in autism rates.  Maybe we should examine the increasing age of first time fathers (that has been rumored to be linked to autism) or the incredible increase in antibiotics and manufactured food products we eat…I do think vaccines should be spread out, but to assume that measles or mumps or rubella or polio are benign childhood illnesses is foolhardy.  Moreover, anti-vaxxers depend on herd immunity to remain protected.  Look at what happened in California…a major outbreak of a disease that was virtually wiped out in the US.



I live in Cali and have heard of no major issues from that outbreak... Probably because before vaccinations these outbreaks happened every year.

What's interesting to me is that the fear of these diseases is higher now then it was when there were no vaccines and far less available treatment for complications.

Vaccinations are good! But the fear people have of these diseases when millions of people have lived through them without consequence is surprising to me.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Dec 6, 2015)

Menina Preta said:


> this thread…
> 
> …anyways, people are so focused on vaccines leading to an uptick in autism rates.  Maybe we should examine the increasing age of first time fathers (that has been rumored to be linked to autism) or the incredible increase in antibiotics and manufactured food products we eat…I do think vaccines should be spread out, but to assume that measles or mumps or rubella or polio are benign childhood illnesses is foolhardy.  Moreover, anti-vaxxers depend on herd immunity to remain protected.  Look at what happened in California…a major outbreak of a disease that was virtually wiped out in the US.


Thank You. People should be more concerned about the quality of the genetic material of their partner. It's nice to be able to say you won't vaccinatewhen you live in a country with some of the best medical care, infrastructure and social services in the world.


----------



## Kindheart (Dec 6, 2015)

mysblossom said:


> LIGHTS: Light does not bother him. Sometimes he does stare up at the light.
> NOISE: Noises of any kind do not seem to bother him.
> SOCIALIZING WITH OTHER TODDLERS: A month or so ago he attended a birthday party with children around his age. He paid none of the other toddlers any mind! He just wanted to climb on the structures and check back in with me. The other toddlers did group activities, included exercises following instructions. One of the birthday party organizers noticed and brought out some jingle bells and bubbles for his entertainment. It was clear that he was not in the "same place" as the other toddlers.


From what you re telling me I would get him checked . Obviously this is based on my personal knowledge ,a professional will be able to evaluate him better .


----------



## ambergirl (Dec 6, 2015)

Sorry to belabor the point but this conversation got me thinking...maybe I don't understand diseases like measles. So I searched data on measles in 1960 several years before vaccines were avail and almost two decades before they were required to go to school.  

Since almost every kid got the measles they estimate something like 3.5 - 5 million cases in a year. However in 1960 there were 380 measles related deaths or less than .01 %. Granted, this seems to come from an anti vaccine group but even if you doubled or tripled or quadrupled those rates, it's minimal. 

I gotta believe the risk of things like autism related to the vaccine is higher then that.

I just wonder if we are being sold a bill of goods by the vaccine industry on some of these.


----------



## GulfCoastChica (Dec 6, 2015)

Black peoples' bodies can respond very differently to different medicines, environments etc. so it would not shock me at all that African American boys would have a more adverse reactions to a vaccine than other groups. 

The medical community just recently discovered a mutated gene present in  many African descendents that make us more susceptible to kidney injury and kidney disease hence the disproportionate amount of Black people on dialysis.  For the longest, they attributed it to high blood pressure, bad diet etc. But, turns out that many could live perfectly healthy lives and may still end up with kidney disease.  Same thing with breast cancer. Many times when Black women get it, it is much more aggressive than what they find in white women.  

Although we are all humans, separate research and medical treatments need to be explored for Black folks.


----------



## DragonPearl (Dec 6, 2015)

ambergirl said:


> Sorry to belabor the point but this conversation got me thinking...maybe I don't understand diseases like measles. So I searched data on measles in 1960 several years before vaccines were avail and almost two decades before they were required to go to school.
> 
> Since almost every kid got the measles they estimate something like 3.5 - 5 million cases in a year. *However in 1960 there were 380 measles related deaths or less than .01 %.* Granted, this seems to come from an anti vaccine group but even if you doubled or tripled or quadrupled those rates, it's minimal.
> 
> ...


Those figures come from official records documents of the time which are easy to verify. And herein lies the problem. Before the introduction of vaccines, the death rate from measles had plummeted down to almost nothing due to a certain numbers of factors. Yet, the pro-vaccines fanatics would have you believe that the measles vaccines have saved countless of lives.


----------



## DragonPearl (Dec 6, 2015)

Not sure if this was already posted, but here is a C-SPAN (5 minutes) video of REP Bill Posey on the Senate floor, calling for a Senate investigation into the MMR coverup back in July 2015. It's actually quite chilling and one has to wonder why the matter has not blown up more.

http://www.c-span.org/video/?c45464...nvestigation-cdcs-mmr-reasearch-fraud&start=3


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 6, 2015)

ambergirl said:


> Here's what gets me about vaccinations.
> 
> As an adult when you receive certain vaccinations they 1) caution you about getting a lot at one time (better to spread them out) and 2) caution you not to get them if you have any  immunosuppressive condition.
> 
> ...


Right. They load them up with 3 or 4 partially active or inactivated virus and act like nothings gonna happen.  Or at the least gas light unwitting parents into thinking so.

For our daughter we spread them out. Unfortunately some of these are multi disease injections are within a single syringe like mmr. So its not always possible to give them one vaccine at a time.

As I recall, it was the inactive  ingredient thimerosal in the mmr shot suspected to be the culprit, not the actual viruses themselves  (I didnt watch the video to see if tgat was revealed).

What we did was give our dd the single disease injections spread out longer than "recommended" and also the bare minimum to get her in to daycare. After like age 4 we felt she was strong enough to do the heavier vaccines.

We insisted on the non thimerosal formulation of the mmr vax. Wasnt taking chances.


----------



## momi (Dec 6, 2015)

DragonPearl said:


> Not sure if this was already posted, but here is a C-SPAN (5 minutes) video of REP Bill Posey on the Senate floor, calling for a Senate investigation into the MMR coverup back in July 2015. It's actually quite chilling and one has to wonder why the matter has not blown up more.
> 
> http://www.c-span.org/video/?c45464...nvestigation-cdcs-mmr-reasearch-fraud&start=3



Yes one does have to wonder. It wouldn't be the first time the government has experimented on its people 

I remember watching a video from an older gentleman that claimed vaccines were used for drug trials in certain neighborhoods. They would include the trial drug in the dosage and track the children that had received them.


----------



## yardyspice (Dec 6, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Right. They load them up with 3 or 4 partially active or inactivated virus and act like nothings gonna happen.  Or at the least gas light unwitting parents into thinking so.
> 
> *For our daughter we spread them out. Unfortunately some of these are multi disease injections are within a single syringe like mmr. So its not always possible to give them one vaccine at a time.*
> 
> ...



IIRC, you can pay extra to get a single dose.


----------



## yardyspice (Dec 6, 2015)

We are doing a program called homeoprophylaxis,which has been used in Cuba as an alternative to vaccines. Unfortunately, it is not covered by insurance so you have to pay out of pocket but it does give you peace of mind. 


https://vaccinefree.wordpress.com/homeoprophylaxis/homeopathicvaccine/


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 6, 2015)

yardyspice said:


> IIRC, you can pay extra to get a single dose.


Well dang. Its great thet have his option now! we went thru this almost 10 yrs ago. Glad this gen of new parents are given this option. When we did it we were able to get some single vaccines but not all at the time. These are ar least improvements

Tjough I wonder if they are making parents aware of this option or just pushing the traditional courses.


----------

